# Frank Jackson



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Me and the wife are going there to do some camping next month. We will be there about about 5 days. I'm wanting to fish but know nothing about the place. I will be after crappie and catfish. I've been before and didn't fish and also didn't find a place to buy bait. She will pull the boat and I'll pull the RV.
Any help would be great.
Dickey.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never fished there , so I've got nothing to offer. Hopefully someone who has , will help you out . I hope that ya'll have fun and catch some big ol'crappie !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I used to go up there quite a bit but the last few times have been disappointing. I always go under 331 and fish the sticks. If I were going to stay 5 days I would definitely bait a hole for catfish. You can fish at night if you camp. JB might know more about crappie fishing there. I bass fish and catfish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't been up there in a couple of years, but when I did fish it was usually long-lining. Have never loaded the boat, but have caught some really nice crappie. My best luck was usually from about mid lake toward 331. Keep an eye on your sonar. That helps to find what little structure there is to be found. If fishing stationary with minnows look for structure on the bottom. There is a bait shop in town, but it's hit and miss on it being open. Have never caught them open very early in the morning. You go right by it on the right as you go through town toward the park. It has a lot of junk around it and located next to a shopping center parking area if I remember correctly. Will email more info.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

billyb said:


> I used to go up there quite a bit but the last few times have been disappointing. I always go under 331 and fish the sticks. If I were going to stay 5 days I would definitely bait a hole for catfish. You can fish at night if you camp. JB might know more about crappie fishing there. I bass fish and catfish.


Thanks Billyb I have crossed the end you are talking about on331. I wasn't sure about the water depth in the stumps. I was told about the bridge catching cats.
Was you using you secrets bait?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

FishWalton said:


> I haven't been up there in a couple of years, but when I did fish it was usually long-lining. Have never loaded the boat, but have caught some really nice crappie. My best luck was usually from about mid lake toward 331. Keep an eye on your sonar. That helps to find what little structure there is to be found. If fishing stationary with minnows look for structure on the bottom. There is a bait shop in town, but it's hit and miss on it being open. Have never caught them open very early in the morning. You go right by it on the right as you go through town toward the park. It has a lot of junk around it and located next to a shopping center parking area if I remember correctly. Will email more info.


Thanks JB. I plan on using sonar. I'm really going to use my live scope. I only used it once and not really then. I've only had it 16 months. LOL. Anyway will take any help.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Camped there many years ago. Watched some black guys with minnows and cane poles catch a cooler full of crappie off the foot bridge that goes from the campground to the island. They showed up around 9pm with a coleman lantern and dropped it down on a rope to the water level. Gone home by midnight. I tried to replicate their technique the next night with no success. They knew what they were doing!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Camped there many years ago. Watched some black guys with minnows and cane poles catch a cooler full of crappie off the foot bridge that goes from the campground to the island. They showed up around 9pm with a coleman lantern and dropped it down on a rope to the water level. Gone home by midnight. I tried to replicate their technique the next night with no success. They knew what they were doing!


Sounds like my luck.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been once never fished. Try'n there is a lot of moss around that walk way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished it one time just to try and was basically bass fishing. We used frogs in the moss and worms around the stumps....caught a few but none worth writing home about.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I used soured wheat and range pellets to bait my hole. Bought some wire chum baskets from BPS to put the feed in. You may could use a sack but there is a lot of turtles in that lake so the bag wouldn't last long. One time I baited at 7am and started catfishing at 11 am and caught 35 big catfish by 3pm and had to stop because I ran out of chicken livers. The box was full anyway. That's the best I have ever done in 1 day.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info billy. I have several different baits I will use.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 6-7 gal bucket that I use to use as a chummer fer sharks, now I use it fer cats. Its weighted and I either sink it to the bottom or suspend it. I usually mix up cheap cat/dog food and throw some oily stuff (sardines or crushed mullet skulls) in there to cause a slick....You are welcome to use it and I kinda live on the way to Frank Jackson ifin you want to use it...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I always bait in the stumps but if you are camping around the dam may be better. Would have to job a pole down to tie to or weight a bag and mark it. No stick ups on that end to tie to.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> I have a 6-7 gal bucket that I use to use as a chummer fer sharks, now I use it fer cats. Its weighted and I either sink it to the bottom or suspend it. I usually mix up cheap cat/dog food and throw some oily stuff (sardines or crushed mullet skulls) in there to cause a slick....You are welcome to use it and I kinda live on the way to Frank Jackson ifin you want to use it...


Thanks man but I have something.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

billyb said:


> I always bait in the stumps but if you are camping around the dam may be better. Would have to job a pole down to tie to or weight a bag and mark it. No stick ups on that end to tie to.


 Well I'll just have to check it all out. Chicken livers hard to keep on hook unless using trible hooks and don't know if you can use them.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You need to try the 'wrap fishing system'. I use it frequently for catfishing with chicken liver and other soft baits. There are several ways to help keep liver on a hook, but I haven't found one better than a wrap. take a look at www.wrapfishingsystem.com


----------

